# WARNING: Turkey Hunting is Addictive



## TurkeyHunter (Aug 20, 2018)

Thought I would give it a try. African Mahogany/Walnut pot, glass over tin. I used a Grizzly Smokeless Tobacco lid as the soundboard. I just finished gluing it up and will be conditioning the glass to play it soon. First I have to finish some Spalted Magnolia Copper over glass (3") and a Walnut Bowl (my 3rd bowl).

This is for sure a prototype since I guessed at the distance between soundboard and glass. The lid is super thin. This may just vibrate too much, I DON'T KNOW.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 20, 2018)

Only one way to find out!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Aug 20, 2018)

It is a learning tool. I have some work to do to get right sound. It is real tin an kinda metal sounding. Let me know what you think.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 20, 2018)

I guarantee that'll kill turkeys!! Nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Nov 30, 2018)

The more I played it the better it sounded. Made a Mahogany striker and it sung. Took it to a small craft fair for Hunter's and it sold first. I had made another with a different lid and it sold second. I see more in my future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 30, 2018)

Shoot that turkey. Sounds great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Casey Botts (Dec 4, 2018)

That is awesome.


----------

